
Uber Is Playing a $16B Game of Chicken - doener
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/uber-is-playing-a-16-billion-game-of-chicken?trk_source=homepage-lede
======
endswapper
No, it's not. It has huge market share and huge resources. Chicken would imply
the forces it is up against are in someway equal to its own. They are not.

Uber is an interesting case study for anyone involved in startups. Not because
it's a relevant way to scale, but a master class in strategy.

